# genicular nerve injection - 64454



## bonedocs2 (Apr 21, 2020)

We are getting a lot of claims kicked back from Medicare for 64454, stating the CPT code  is inconsistent with the place of service billed (Office).  Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## jpannebecker (Jun 9, 2020)

Medicare is denying ours for Missing operative note/report. Where you able to get your claims paid?


----------



## SharonCollachi (Jun 9, 2020)

It's a new code this year.  Medicare had a lot of trouble with new nerve injection codes (click here).  You might want to check out that possibility.


----------



## tpayne129 (Jul 8, 2020)

Palmetto GBA (Tennessee) is denying ours for the operative note but Novitas (Mississippi) is paying just fine.


----------



## bonedocs2 (Oct 7, 2020)

yes we finally got paid. We ended up calling and they advised us it was an internal issue, once they resolved that, we havent had any more issues...at least so far!


----------

